# 14 Month Old Female



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is my girl. Any comments.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! Nice condition, feminine physique, beautiful coloration. Not at all a critique I suppose, but...


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Her pedigree. Hela Aritar Bastet


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

I dont see any negative things on her. Beautiful sable gsd here.

Maybe post some height info and weight?


----------

